# About CMR and the big games....



## tjl1388 (Nov 12, 2017)

I don't see the issue


He must be doing it the Miami way....

We did manage to get Kelly one of those chains he seems to enjoy so much

To early?


----------



## Howard Roark (Nov 12, 2017)

Yes, to early. 

I hope he does well.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 12, 2017)

If my memory serves me, he did likewise early at UGA.  I hope he keeps it up at UM.  I'll pull for him unless he plays UGA.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> I don't see the issue
> 
> 
> He must be doing it the Miami way....
> ...



A long history says otherwise.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2017)

kirby is the new Cmr of uga


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2017)

I hope Richt wins it all! He's definitely worthy! But TJ be very careful thinking it's a U thing. He will have a game that he looks absolutely lost coaching. It's not if, it's when. It's coming trust me.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 12, 2017)

His first"big" game at the U. They curb stomped a good team. I hope they win out and make the playoff


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 12, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> kirby is the new Cmr of uga



Oh boy....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 12, 2017)

The ACC championship just got pretty dang big.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> The ACC championship just got pretty dang big.



and not because of the semenoles.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 12, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> and not because of the semenoles.



This is true.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 12, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> I hope Richt wins it all! He's definitely worthy! But TJ be very careful thinking it's a U thing. He will have a game that he looks absolutely lost coaching. It's not if, it's when. It's coming trust me.



Even the great Saban isn't perfect and yes, I've seen moments where he seems a little over his head. 

That being said, I hope he can hold it together for about 4-5 more games. 

Even if he doesn't UM has exactly 1 senior on defense and 2 on offense so I'm pretty dang excited for the future.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2017)

Well the acc is a little easier than the sec. Since 2000 the SEC has won 9 NC's and the ACC has won one.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 12, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Well the acc is a little easier than the sec. Since 2000 the SEC has won 9 NC's and the ACC has won one.



Since 2013 the Sec has 1 and Acc 2 titles.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 12, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Well the acc is a little easier than the sec. Since 2000 the SEC has won 9 NC's and the ACC has won one.



The $EC is Alabama and a bunch of JV coaches starving for scraps....


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2017)

Be funny if mark richt wins a NC for miami


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 12, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Be funny if mark richt wins a NC for miami



The moderators would temporarily ban me lol


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 12, 2017)

If Cmr wins it all the Dawgs might as well shut down their FB program.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 13, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> If Cmr wins it all the Dawgs might as well shut down their FB program.



Georgia fans will claim a NC if Miami wins it.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 13, 2017)

Screw thug U and ritch,hope the Dawgs get a shot at them!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 13, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> Screw thug U and ritch,hope the Dawgs get a shot at them!!!



lol, awww..... aren't you cute spitting 1985 vitriol and baseless stereotypes


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> The $EC is Alabama and a bunch of JV coaches starving for scraps....





So what does that make Mark Richt? A sub par coach considering he got fired for under performing against a bunch of JV coaches.. 

Hey TJ, when the air goes out of those sails, you'll know what us Dawg fans felt so many times under Richt.. It's not a matter of "if".. It's a matter of "when".. History doesn't lie..


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 13, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> If Cmr wins it all the Dawgs might as well shut down their FB program.



From the looks of things, it seems FSU has beat us to that punch!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 13, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> So what does that make Mark Richt? A sub par coach considering he got fired for under performing against a bunch of JV coaches..
> 
> Hey TJ, when the air goes out of those sails, you'll know what us Dawg fans felt so many times under Richt.. It's not a matter of "if".. It's a matter of "when".. History doesn't lie..



didnt the dogs just get a new dose on saturday. kirby cant win the big games either.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> Even the great Saban isn't perfect and yes, I've seen moments where he seems a little over his head.
> 
> That being said, I hope he can hold it together for about 4-5 more games.
> 
> Even if he doesn't UM has exactly 1 senior on defense and 2 on offense so I'm pretty dang excited for the future.



I'm not going to lie to you I'd be a Canes for a DAy if he takes y'all to NCG. I'm pretty sure the Dawgs aren't going to be in it this. Richt is the definition of class act. Good luck the rest of the way.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 13, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> From the looks of things, it seems FSU has beat us to that punch!



Still more relevant than the Dwags over the past 30 yrs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 13, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Still more relevant than the Dwags over the past 30 yrs.



actually 38 yrs.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 13, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> The $EC is Alabama and a bunch of JV coaches starving for scraps....



The ACC is high school coaches and SEC cast off players.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Nov 13, 2017)

Don't worry. It'll come. And he will get caught up in the hype and lose a game he should easily win


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 13, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Still more relevant than the Dwags over the past 30 yrs.



Relevant to what?  Tennis shoes and crab legs?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 13, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> The $EC is Alabama and a bunch of JV coaches starving for scraps....



Right now you are correct. Georgia is gaining ground, and Auburn seems to be also. Will not surprise me if Auburn beats Alabama. I will still pick Bama. You got beat the man.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 13, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> didnt the dogs just get a new dose on saturday. kirby cant win the big games either.



Still a lot of CMR's boys on that team. We have not seen a  100% Kirby team yet, we will though.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 13, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Relevant to what?  Tennis shoes and crab legs?



Nice avatar


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 13, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> The $EC is Alabama and a bunch of JV coaches starving for scraps....



This.  You know it's bad when GA and KY are the top 2 in the east and Mississippi State almost knocked Bama off.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 13, 2017)

Dawg fans better worry about Kentucky and tech and let the SEC championship take care of itself


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 13, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Dawg fans better worry about Kentucky and tech and let the SEC championship take care of itself



You can believe I am worried about both of them. GT gonna be a war. We got a long way to go, before there are many teams on our schedule that we don't have to worry about.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 13, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> This.  You know it's bad when GA and KY are the top 2 in the east and Mississippi State almost knocked Bama off.



There is no doubt the SEC is down this year. Lot of the teams beat up each other. Wonder how long it has been since Florida and UT were both left out of the Bowls.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Nov 14, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> This.  You know it's bad when GA and KY are the top 2 in the east and Mississippi State almost knocked Bama off.



College Football is just down as a whole this year. The Big10, Pac12 and BigXII are all beating each other as well and the ACC is, well, the ACC. That should say enough


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 25, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> So what does that make Mark Richt? A sub par coach considering he got fired for under performing against a bunch of JV coaches..
> 
> Hey TJ, when the air goes out of those sails, you'll know what us Dawg fans felt so many times under Richt.. It's not a matter of "if".. It's a matter of "when".. History doesn't lie..



History doesn't lie!!


----------



## tcward (Nov 25, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> History doesn't lie!!



TTT...bet Richt shaves now..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> History doesn't lie!!



I see TJ hasn't touched this thread yet..


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 28, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I see TJ hasn't touched this thread yet..






tjl1388 said:


> Thankfully I was on a marching band trip to NYC with my son and didn't have to suffer through watching my qb not being able to hit the broad side of a barn all day.
> 
> Thankfully Ala. lost so it no longer matters.
> 
> As always, just win and we're more than likely in.




I responded in another thread but I'm touched that you were concerned....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> I responded in another thread but I'm touched that you were concerned....



Not concerned.. Just pointing out that I was "right" and you were wrong.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 29, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not concerned.. Just pointing out that I was "right" and you were wrong.



When I went and finally watched the game I actually wasn't upset with CMR at all. Our QB SUCKED that day. CMR tried to dumb down the playbook and you could tell he was trying to build up the kids confidence with easy stuff....and the kid still couldn't hit it. Our Qb was absolutely horrid, couldn't hit water from a boat if he fell out kinda horrid.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> When I went and finally watched the game I actually wasn't upset with CMR at all. Our QB SUCKED that day. CMR tried to dumb down the playbook and you could tell he was trying to build up the kids confidence with easy stuff....and the kid still couldn't hit it. Our Qb was absolutely horrid, couldn't hit water from a boat if he fell out kinda horrid.



I sure hope you were upset after the beating Richt took against Clemson!


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 4, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I sure hope you were upset after the beating Richt took against Clemson!



Not really, I knew we didn't have the horses to hang with Clemson. Dabo has been recruiting at a high level for 4yrs plus. We needed every break we could get to even keep that game close and it was apparent early in the game that wasn't going to happen. I am realist and you'd be hard pressed to find a posting on here where I was touting UM to make the playoffs much less beat Clemson. We're a year or two ahead of schedule and I'm perfectly happy with that. 

CMR won ten games with Golden's players and a DII quarterback. I'll take that 6 days a week and twice on Sundays


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 3, 2018)

About those big games.........


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not concerned.. Just pointing out that I was "right" and you were wrong.




And I'm still right..


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 4, 2018)

Miami is not as bad as they looked, and LSU is not as good as they looked. Somewhere in the middle lies the truth.

One thing is the truth, SEC West is back!

Roll Tide


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 4, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> Miami is not as bad as they looked, and LSU is not as good as they looked. Somewhere in the middle lies the truth.
> 
> One thing is the truth, SEC West is back!
> 
> Roll Tide



Watching Miami self implode was giving me(and I'm sure all the other UGA fans) PTSD from just abut every big game we played in until recently


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 28, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hey TJ, when the air goes out of those sails, you'll know what us Dawg fans felt so many times under Richt.. It's not a matter of "if".. It's a matter of "when".. History doesn't lie..




^this^...


----------



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2018)

Last night richt  looked like he was in the library reading a book instead of coaching a Bowl game


----------



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2018)

Not a single touchdown. Not even close


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 28, 2018)

Man, he is Falcons material for sure.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2018)

S&S just soon take a shot at Miami as look at them.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2018)

I wonder if TJ got any good pics of the Miami beat down?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I wonder if TJ got any good pics of the Miami beat down?


See post 55


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I wonder if TJ got any good pics of the Miami beat down?


And then there's this one!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> And then there's this one!
> 
> View attachment 954361


????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2018)

Cue the Titanic soundtrack


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2018)

Go NOLES


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 28, 2018)

tjl1388 said:


> The moderators would temporarily ban me lol


I think you’re safe.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Cue the Titanic soundtrack



lol no kidding


----------



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2018)

How about this chorus?


----------

